# Boyd's Forest Dragon Setup Advice



## timothyng1998 (Dec 12, 2019)

Looking at getting 3-4 boyd's forest dragon next year (1M : 2-3F)
Want to know if a 1800 long x 800 deep x 900 tall enclosure will be better or a 1200 long x 800 deep x 1200 tall? I was thinking the 6ft long one might be better because i can fit a lot more vertical branches for them to get away from each other if they want to.
And with the temps, is it a good idea to use an infrared radiator panel to achieve a heat of 25-27 all year round? letting the night time temp to drop to just below 20 every night


----------



## Nadzy (Dec 12, 2019)

Check this page out on facebook. 

*Australian RainForest Dragons, Boyds Forest & Southern Angle-Headed Dragons*


----------



## timothyng1998 (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm already in the group, but my post hasn't been approved yet, and it doesn't hurt to ask at multiple places


----------

